# Local Fear Factory show fail



## ZXIIIT (Apr 28, 2011)

Fear Factory is playing here on June 11th, the venue is putting out flyers/promoting, which is cool, except









Not only is the show booked ass backwards, they can't even use a recent pic 

I can't wait till Dino see's this flyer...


----------



## leandroab (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow, what the shit


----------



## Rick (Apr 29, 2011)

Oops. Giant fail there.


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 30, 2011)

They're also using the 1998 logo.


----------



## leandroab (May 3, 2011)

total fail


----------



## IshiiKurisu (May 3, 2011)

I thought "fail" and "Fear factory" couldn't be used in the same sentence. I was wrong.


----------



## fps (May 18, 2011)

hahahaha that is really funny. I wish they'd made a documentary during their recent interband problems a la Some Kind Of Monster it might even have topped it, so long as Dino's face when he sees this was part of it.


----------



## 13point9 (May 18, 2011)

I thought at first it was the band making a fail im semi relieved it wasn't


----------



## projectjetfire (May 20, 2011)

Fear Factory cant fail? Have you heard Digimortal?!



http://api.ning.com/files/mbe*MRUcK...oKiRr1sHeBYGgMxVTOPwA2rdRcHUhs9wo5/OhSnap.gif


----------



## Rick (May 20, 2011)

Pretty sure most people would say Transgression was worse. Or at least I think it was.


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (May 20, 2011)

Transgression was shit. Utter complete shit. U2? "Supernova"'s left turn failure of a chorus. WTF were they thinking? That album is in a box in my closet to never again see the light of day... except maybe as a doorstop.


----------



## Guitarman700 (May 20, 2011)

Digimortal was AWESOME. COME AT ME BRO.


----------



## Wookieslayer (May 27, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> Digimortal was AWESOME. COME AT ME BRO.



I love Digimortal.  bad ass.

Transgression had its moments... especially some of the riffs in the first few songs live... oh Moment of Impact was cool too.


----------

